# ivf slow rising hcg.....



## sps123 (Feb 15, 2012)

my cousin has had ivf. her beta level 16dpo was 93 which was considered a bit on the low then 20dpo it was 550 which was considered good but then again 24dpo hcg had just increased to 900. A scan was done but they were unable to see anything. two embryos were implanted if thats of any concern. Is there any chance of a viable pregnancy or should we prepare for the worst case scenerio any help.....


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi SPS,

I am really sorry your cousin is going through this, but what a great support you are to her, she is very lucky.

At this early stage it really is hard to tell, as it could go either way still.  Someone a while back copied and pasted a HCG guide on here, but I have no idea where it is or where they got it from.  I would say that at this early stage it would be correct in not seeing anything yet.

All I will say is try to be positive until your are proven otherwise and I hope that things do work out for her.  

Wishing her all the best.

Stacey
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi hun

There are no real answers to the questions that you must be worried about with the slow rise of HCG levels 

I volunteer on the ARGC clinic board and there is a thread that may help with various outcomes with slow/fluctuating levels
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255854.0

And we also have a thread for members to post the levels on the pregnancy boards
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0

This is a link to a HCG level calculator, which shows that how well the levels are rising. This page show the doubling should happen between 36 and 72 hours in the earlier stages.
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

The scan took place at 5-6 weeks  There would be a varying degree of 'not seeing anything' from implanted embryo-foetal pole (delevoping embryo)-heartbeat

I hope she gets some good/definitive news soon 

/links


----------



## sps123 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for ur replies.hcg number has started to decrease   she has been told to wait for her flow... we all r devastated especially my cousin.she is not sure about her next steps. Iam just wishing she would feel better soon.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

So sorry to read the news about your cousin utterly devastating, speaking from experience

Though with your support and tlc she will get through this it will just take a little time

  

Donna Marie


----------

